# where to buy Bulls bikes



## onix45 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking for a bike store that would have Bulls bikes and would ship them to Lithuania. So far i have tried a few German websites, but they do not ship to Lithuania.

Maybe someone has had some experience with buying a Bulls bike outside of Germany, or any other bike from Germany for that matter?

Thank you.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, you can buy Bulls bikes in Poland. Here you have a link to Polish Internet Shop: Bulls 2014 / Rower.com.pl - najwi?kszy rowerowy sklep i serwis rowerowy, Ruda ?l?ska, rowery. As I read at the site there is possibility of delivery to EU countries via DPD (cost - 25-50 Euro).


----------



## onix45 (Mar 24, 2014)

sagitt77 said:


> Hi, you can buy Bulls bikes in Poland. Here you have a link to Polish Internet Shop: Bulls 2014 / Rower.com.pl - najwi?kszy rowerowy sklep i serwis rowerowy, Ruda ?l?ska, rowery. As I read at the site there is possibility of delivery to EU countries via DPD (cost - 25-50 Euro).


Thanks fo the info. However, this website as well as many others do not have this bike in size 46 anymore. Maybe someone knows a website that would still have this size?
Thank you.


----------

